# Town Halls Around The World



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid








source ayuntamiento de madrid


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the former madrid's town hall








source ayuntamiento de madrid


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

barcelona








source ayuntamiento de barcelona


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tarazona (E)








source ayuntamiento de tarazona


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

avllon 








source ayuntamiento de avllon


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cartagena (E)








source ayuntamiento de cartagena


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

baeza








ubeda
in spain


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

The townhall in Düsseldorf


Marktplatz / Rathaus Düsseldorf von Aviller71 auf Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

*CHIHUAHUA, CHIH.*

​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Galro said:


> The modern town hall of Hamar, a city/town in eastern Norway.
> 
> 
> 挪威 Hamar Town Hall by Vesper Hsieh, on Flickr
> ...


...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ponferrada (E)








source , ayuntamiento de ponferrada


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

alicante (E)








source , ayuntamiento de alicante


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Town Hall in Munich


Munich Town Hall and Cathedral von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Town hall in Hamburg


D5200 von meypictures auf Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ainsa (e)








source , ayuntamiento de ainsa


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

fuenterrabia (E)








source , hondarribia udala


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

San Francisco

















Philadelphia









Buffalo









St. Louis









Minneapolis









Milwaukee









Cincinnati


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

*Cape Town City Hall*
Republic of South Africa / Cape Town / Grand Parade Sq., 1 / 1905 / architects: H.A.Reid, F.G.Green / 33°55’31.48”S 18°25’25.17”E


City Hall, Cape Town, South Africa by Kleinz1, on Flickr

*Pietermaritzburg City Hall*
Republic of South Africa / Pietermaritzburg / Commerical Road, 260 / 1901 / architect: William Street-Wilson / 29°36'5.21"S 30°22'46.54"E	


Pietermaritzburg City Hall by Kleinz1, on Flickr​


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Moscow City Hall is situated in 2 buildings


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Dordrecht *(Zuid-Holland)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful ^^ :drool:


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

*Stockholm*

_Exterior_









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia

_The Blue Room_








Wikimedia









Wikimedia

_The Vault of the Hundreds_








Wikimedia

_The Oval_








Wikimedia

_Council hall_








Wikimedia









Wikimedia

_The Prince's Gallery_
Frescoes by Prince Eugen









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia

_The Golden Hall_









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia

_The Blue Hall_








Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

Mojeda101 said:


> Los Angeles City Hall


This reminds me of Hallesgrimkirkja in Reykjavik, Iceland.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

yuck L.A city hall


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Old Indianapolis city hall


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ciudad rodrigo , E

Ayuntamiento de Ciudad Rodrigo, España por Efraim Romero, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento - Ciudad Rodrigo por J. C. Cuesta, en Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Oporto- Portugal​

Câmara Municipal/Porto-Portugal by Raimundo Machado Costa, on Flickr


Câmara Municipal do Porto, Portugal by ChihPing, on Flickr


Câmara Municipal, Porto, Portugal by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Câmara Municipal and fountain, Porto, Portugal by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Porto by Dawn Wheatos, on Flickr



Câmara municipal do porto by The Nature Guy, on Flickr​


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_Saigon City Hall_

city hall by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

HCM cityhall with reflection by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr

city hall by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Hôtel de ville II par Jean Lemoine, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascal075/8250731974/


Hôtel de Ville, Paris at night par kvsankar, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/4131134568/


Paris - Hotel de ville par Victor Photographies, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville and the Seine par iursu, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Lyon, France*


Lyon - Hôtel de Ville  par coopertje, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville par John & Mel Kots, sur Flickr


Hotel de ville Lyon par Morgan Donnard, sur Flickr


Lyon, Hotel de ville par Yvainb, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville and Place des Terreaux in Lyon par edwin.11, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Toulouse, France*



Pistolero said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7030370781/


Toulouse, Place du Capitole par zacadroid, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sotoulouse/6543911913/


Capitole Rugby par arnaud-tlse, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholms stadshuset (Stockholm City Hall)*


Stockholm City Hall (Stockholms Stadhus) by Raxa R, on Flickr


Stadshuset par Robban.G, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rennes, France*


Rennes, Hôtel de ville / City Hall par Bernard in the Alps, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6558515385/


Rennes: Spectacle de lumières 2011 par apophisnico, sur Flickr


Rennes: Spectacle de lumières 2011 par apophisnico, sur Flickr


AM030149-149 par PsK_2008, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Nancy, France*


nancy - Place Stanislas - Hotel de ville par sam541, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6111725636/


Hôtel de Ville 5 étoiles par denis6181, sur Flickr


Place Stanislas. NANCY. par loujassie2, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville de Nancy (2) par nic( o ), sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/csobie/7075989977/


Son et Lumière "Rendez-vous de Stanislas" (2) par Manurèva, sur Flickr


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

*Dallas City Hall*
Built in 1977
Designed by I.M. Pei


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Sintra - Portugal


Sintra's Town Hall, The Câmara Municipal - Sintra, Portugal by litlesam, on Flickr


Camara Municipal de Sintra by Piur, on Flickr


Portugal - Sintra - Cámara Municipal - Mairie - 17-06-13 (634) by Codognanais - François CANTO, on Flickr​


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Arras, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/8856801544/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/8856241355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/8856740001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/8857339126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermeckert/8857280836/


Le Beffroi d'Arras par stshank, sur Flickr


Beffroi, Arras par Frédéric Bayol, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Valenciennes, France*

Valenciennes par Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3462642038/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5988853432/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57405238


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Cambrai, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191952459/


Hôtel de ville, Cambrai par twiga_swala, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ytierny/9962679073/


Hotel de Ville Cambrai 14 07 2011 par P.Christophe, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Caen, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richwall100/4247432383/


Hôtel de ville - Caen par FZilbermann, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville (town hall) of Caen and Abbaye aux Hommes par Radu Bucuta, sur Flickr


Hôtel de ville de CAEN par toinou1210, sur Flickr


Hôtel de ville Caen par Matthieu Q, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Versailles, France*

CIMG0339 par The Scurrilous One, sur Flickr


Neige sur l'Hôtel de Ville (Versailles - France) 2003 par Yannewvision, sur Flickr


Rathaus Versailles par a.renate, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville par Sean Barnard, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Orleans, France*
Former town hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10364345444/


France - Orléans par Han Roothaert, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville - Orléans par lil'pic, sur Flickr


IMG_1265.JPG par montie_j, sur Flickr

New town hall

Loire River Valley, Orleans, Hotel de Ville (Town Hall) by m. muraskin-france par m. muraskin, sur Flickr


IMG_1263.JPG par montie_j, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Dunkerque, France*

Hôtel de ville - Dunkerque . par Dubus Laurent, sur Flickr


Hotel de ville de Dunkerque et son beffroi (classé UNESCO) par Les Dunes de Flandre, sur Flickr


Rathaus von Dunkerque par a.renate, sur Flickr


Le haut de L'hôtel de ville de Dunkerque ! Top of The city hall of the Dunkerque! par Dubus Laurent, sur Flickr









http://www.centre-ville.org/evenement/6emes-assises-nationales-du-centre-ville-a-dunkerque/


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Calais, France*

Hôtel de Ville - Calais (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr


2012_01_22_0947 par Olivier_1954, sur Flickr


Calais, Hotel de Ville par pietroizzo, sur Flickr


L'hotel de ville de Calais sous la neige . par luftschlosser, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville par ceesjwfoto (Cees Wouda), sur Flickr


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bovin said:


> *Orleans, France*
> Former town hall
> 
> 
> ...


This is simply amazing! ^^ :cheers:


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Funchal - Portugal


Funchal: Largo do Município by Mr.Enjoy, on Flickr


Madeira 2009 - 12 by Lachic-cz, on Flickr


Funchal by Jose Ferreira Jr., on Flickr


Madeira Christmas Time by Madeira Island, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Deauville, France*

City hall of Deauville in Normandy France - Mairie par Rolye, sur Flickr


Deauville's city hall par janeymoffat, sur Flickr


Deauville - Mairie par Filip M.A., sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrantaise/5564952254/


La Mairie de Deauville par Thomas Schmitz, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*La Rochelle, France*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mairie_de_La_Rochelle.JPG


Hotel de Ville la rochelle par feeder62, sur Flickr


Niort 2008 par GUY DUBLET, sur Flickr


LA ROCHELLE par piroulet, sur Flickr


Hôtel de ville de La Rochelle (17) par montestier, sur Flickr


L'or bleu... La Rochelle par Thibosco17, sur Flickr


L'hotel de Ville à La Rochelle par Thibosco17, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esteban16/5360469943/


variations sur illuminations la rochelle, hotel de ville par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


variations sur illuminations la rochelle, hotel de ville par thierry llansades, sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Jonzac, France*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jonzac2.6.JPG


Chateau de Jonzac par Adrien.G Photo, sur Flickr


Jonzac (2010 10)-19 par ppaces, sur Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58868854


Château de Jonzac par Cognacpomme (17 souche 44) ❀, sur Flickr









http://f1mmr.blogspot.fr/2011/12/tmtlt-telethon-jonzac.html


embrasement par le jardiniste..., sur Flickr


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Pons, France*

Le château de Pons par babicka2, sur Flickr


Manoir / Château - Hôtel de ville de Pons (France) 2013 par Yannewvision, sur Flickr


Hôtel de ville de Pons par Lomyre, sur Flickr









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Château_de_Pons_(2).jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Château_de_Pons2.JPG


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Saint Florent sur Cher, France*








http://albert-danielle.eklablog.com/saint-florent-sur-cher-18400-a50140704









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:St-florent-sur-cher-mairie-facade01.jpg









http://albert-danielle.eklablog.com/saint-florent-sur-cher-18400-a50140704









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71336705









http://www.photo-aerienne-en-paramoteur.fr/cher-s.htm









http://www.naturepixel.com/facade_mairie_saint_florent_sur_cher.htm


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Saint Malo, France*

Hôtel de Ville de Saint-Malo par MamieDadou, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrizia666/6886395472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/setois/1747786947/


Saint Malo par Deltakap, sur Flickr


Château, Saint-Malo, 3 par jbp274, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/camerone/2730822443/


IMG_6023 par gerardstmalo, sur Flickr


Saint Malo - l'Hotel de Ville_2012 par Raph..., sur Flickr


Port Vauban - Saint-Malo par Chloé Flickr, sur Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Valparaiso, Chile*



My own photo on photobucket


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Brugge Town Hall*



My own photo on Photobucket


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Berlin Town Hall*



My own photo on Photobucket


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*City Hall, La Paz, Bolivia*



My own photo on Photobucket


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Hannover

Rathaus Hannover in the evening von miabid auf Flickr



Bremen

When the night falls in Bremen / Germany von zilverbat. auf Flickr



Augsburg

Unbenannt von Chris.E (Away) auf Flickr



Besigheim, I never heard about it before but apparently the cityhall is one of the most beautiful in Germany.

Besigheim, schönstes Weindorf in Deutschland, das Rathaus von konnysonny auf Flickr



Duderstadt

Rathaus von Duderstadt von retep_1 auf Flickr


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful places and nice thread.


----------

